# What does it mean when a girl....



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

What does it mean when a girl looks at your crotch? The other day after finishing up an exam, I got up and walked past a girl who was staring at my crotch. Even though I didn't directly look at her I could see from my peripheral vision.

After I got out of the classroom I checked to see if I had a boner or something but I didn't. 

It kind of took me by surprise, I don't think I've ever had this happen to me or if it did I probably didn't even notice. So what does this mean?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I can only think of one thing. Either that or she's zoned out


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

Girls get pretty horny too.  Isn't it great?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

and they call us pigs. :lol


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't think it means anything, forget it.


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

She wants your junk in her junkyard.
I just made that up. Everybody laugh at it.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I guess it means the same thing as when a guy stares at a womans boobs...


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

blanksBACK said:


> She wants your junk in her junkyard.
> I just made that up. Everybody laugh at it.


Pretty good. I laughed.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

We do this more than you may think. We don't really know what compels us. We just want to see if we can notice anything...exciting.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Everyone can see boobage. 

It's unfair. there should be some sort of crotch cleavage requirement. this inequity of display must be readdressed and right now.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

^ lol @ crotch cleavage

Interesting, I just wondered because I would guess women would look more at the arms, butt, and back of a male when checking him out. I figured you can't really see anything through pants most of the time unless they are really tight.

This happened last Friday and on the Monday following it (the 18th), I saw that girl again briefly (she isn't in my class). She was walking in my direction and I towards her and she was giving me this look of....I don't really know.. She looked at me very intensely and I got instantly nervous so then I turned to look at another person quickly and I noticed she also turned to see who I was looking at. Does she like me or something?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

we do all that. well, I only look at older men, of course.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

leonardess said:


> we do all that. well, I only look at older men, of course.


So do you do this only to men you are attracted to? (the crotch thing)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

How am I going to know if I'm attracted to him unless I check him out? It's not like it's a question of which came first, the eyesight or the butt.....

There is no way you can possibly know what this girl was actually doing, and you'll make yourself crazy trying to mind read. Not even psychics are psychic.

What you can consider this, though, is a_ possible_ signal. nothing more. what that means is, keep yourself aware. See if she looks at you again, but be subtle, don't develop eyes that look like the bottom of a coke bottle.

At this level, if you're certain you noticed a look, then that's all you can consider it, a look. Maybe someone was checking you out. enjoy that. then let it go, Louie.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Okay m'am.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks to this thread I am going to stare obsessively at the first pant-covered crotch I see today. Great.



Actually, on second thought, this isn't so bad of a punishment.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

and, you won't be thought of as creepy or get arrested, or slapped with harassment complaints..... sometimes double standards are wonderful!


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

LOL

Sorry but this is just hilarious  Are you totally sure she was staring at your crotch? :lol Maybe she was just trying to think of an answer for a question and her eyes happened to land on your men parts :lol


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

krista91 said:


> LOL
> 
> Sorry but this is just hilarious  Are you totally sure she was staring at your crotch? :lol Maybe she was just trying to think of an answer for a question and her eyes happened to land on your men parts :lol


Well if she wanted an answer it was in my pants *poom poom tizzz*. I kid, well I am pretty sure she did cause she was practically the only person who looked up when I walked by and stared and like I said I actually was taken by surprise that I immediately checked if I had a boner or an unzipped fly. I know I seem naive bout this but I hadn't had this happen to me ever and even less so obviously.


----------



## Gemini32 (Apr 12, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAH.. This is an awesome thread .


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

Was she cute? You should attempt to flirt with her. It would be good practice.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Wear skin tight leather pants the next time you have class and see what she does. Maybe start a conversation with her and subtly prop one foot on her desk so she has premium access.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

^ lol



Freebird said:


> Was she cute? You should attempt to flirt with her. It would be good practice.


You know, this is the main reason I wanted to know what this meant. A few days before this happened I had checked her out while she got out of her car and I waited inside mine. I hadn't really seen her at all before this but she is actually quite cute and hot at the same time. Now, it's not like I will go up to her and pick her up but I figure I can at least smile and say hi next time I see her.

I guess I needed confirmation before I gave it a go at it, I am far too timid to do this to anyone that hasn't shown any interest in me.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

Ununderstood said:


> ^ lol
> 
> You know, this is the main reason I wanted to know what this meant. A few days before this happened I had checked her out while she got out of her car and I waited inside mine. I hadn't really seen her at all before this but she is actually quite cute and hot at the same time. Now, it's not like I will go up to her and pick her up but I figure I can at least smile at her and say hi next time I see her.


Yes!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Thanks to this thread I am going to stare obsessively at the first pant-covered crotch I see today. Great.
> 
> Actually, on second thought, this isn't so bad of a punishment.


The first guy I saw today was matty from SAS. He wore shorts.

:um


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

When I was 24 I worked in an office full of women, and from the things they said, I was shocked, shocked to learn that they did stuff like that.  

And they talked about the men they lusted over - it was quite eye-opening, because I never realized they did that. It made them seem like less of a separate species.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Wear skin tight leather pants the next time you have class and see what she does. Maybe start a conversation with her and subtly prop one foot on her desk so she has premium access.


LOL I vote for this approach. Nothing could go wrong.

I have done some crotch scouting in my day: some intentional, some not. Sometimes I would just zone out in an unfortunate area, or sometimes people walk into the space I'm zoning out in. Overall, it's a habit I have tried to cut back on.

The second part of the op's story makes me think she *might* be flirting. Maybe smile the next time you catch her grilling you.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

LostPancake said:


> When I was 24 I worked in an office full of women, and from the things they said, I was shocked, shocked to learn that they did stuff like that.
> 
> And they talked about the men they lusted over - it was quite eye-opening, because I never realized they did that. It made them seem like less of a separate species.


Yeah, I lived in an office with women who talked like sailors. hehe They ain't prim and proper all the time (if they are at all).


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

She must be imagining you in a speedo.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Okay... lol. I've probably looked at guys crotches before but not for any particular reason, just looking I guess.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i was confused when i read the first post...but then it happened again

do you literally look to check if you have a boner? i just dont know if i've had that many rogue boners in my life


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

I was confused as well, sometimes I have a semi and I don't notice it but it is noticeable through the pants a bit. I checked cause I was trying to find an answer as to why, but nothing there. No unzipped fly, no sign of a fake boner (pants bunching up) or a real boner, no stains no anything. I was genuinely confused about this cause like I have said; I've never had this happen to me so I was searching for all the general and possible reasons that first came to mind.

Anyways, I am already over it. Who knows what it meant, if anything, but I guess I'll try my best to smile and say hi next time we cross paths.:yawn


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I got accused of doing this once when I zoned out and I didn't even realize it...I guess some chicks do it because they might think you're hot but it's definitely not guaranteed...I wouldn't think much of it if I were you...


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

my peripheral vision has deceived me before, but if she was staring at your crotch the answer is pretty simply- she's probably curious about it. Maybe she saw a bulge and wanted to guesstimate it's mass, lol. 

Who knows? People are weird- women included


----------



## shyLee10 (Feb 14, 2010)

Lol my friend is an avid crotch watcher and she's showed me her ways. Its embarrassing to be caught, though. She's wondering about what you're working with.


----------



## mkat (Apr 24, 2011)

I do this accidentally sometimes. lol it probably means she thinks you're cute/hot.. try to strike up a convo with her sometime, but don't actually bring it up  good luck!


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

mkat said:


> I do this accidentally sometimes. lol it probably means she thinks you're cute/hot.. try to strike up a convo with her sometime, but don't actually bring it up  good luck!


"Hey, hi, hm I couldn't help but notice you looked at my crotch the other day and so I was wondering..well..*wink* *wink*" lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

she wants to know what kind of heat you're packing.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

She wants to know what you're feeding that squirrel. #ronwhite


----------



## milly525 (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been accused of staring before when I was only innocently zoning out lol *embarrassment* did you happen to notice the expression on her face at the time? With me apparently I have the most obvious day dreaming face ever haha 
btw this thread is the most amusing I've seen in ages! 
Also, Good Luck!


----------



## mkat (Apr 24, 2011)

Ununderstood said:


> "Hey, hi, hm I couldn't help but notice you looked at my crotch the other day and so I was wondering..well..*wink* *wink*" lol


lol yes, that would be a great way to break the ice


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I will look at a guy's jeans if I think that they fit well.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Interesting topic. I read a study one time that concluded that men ( including/especially straight) do this more than women. They showed participants a picture of a guy and then plotted where their eyes focused the most.. or something like that. Women were generally looking somewhere else. There are probably many guys looking at your crotch every day, but they don't want to date you. I have known women who discussed doing this, though. I suspect this one might be interested.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

I had an asian girl in a photography class randomly poke my croth area when she was sitting next to me....if my sa didnt flare up and i had self confidence i woulda closed the deal on miss nancy chong cause she couldnt keep her hands off me and just chatted to me the whole semester. i shoulda went for it but i choked and im still pissed


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

leonardess said:


> Everyone can see boobage.
> 
> It's unfair. there should be some sort of crotch cleavage requirement. this inequity of display must be readdressed and right now.


"crotch cleavage" my god... :afr


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I've been acused of doing that too when I wasn't! She could've been spaced out. But you can try to smile at her next time you see her and see what happens.


----------

